# Sismos Internacional - 2012



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2012 às 21:31)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2012.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2012 às 19:43)

*Indonésia lança alerta tsunami após sismo de magnitude 7.3*

Um sismo de intensidade 7.3 na escala de Richter abalou há momentos, esta terça-feira, a Indonésia, e motivou o governo do país a emitir já um alerta para a possível ocorrência de um tsunami. O epicentro do terramoto situou-se a cerca 30 quilómetros de profundidade e 420 da província de Aceh.

Sol

ACTUALIZAÇÕES SOBRE O SISMO aqui


----------



## Profetaa (21 Jan 2012 às 22:52)

SISMO NO MEXICO
Um sismo de magnitude de 6,2 na escala de Richter foi registado ao largo do México, no Oceano Pacífico. As primeiras informações deram conta de danos materiais e do receio da população afetada em várias cidades do Estado de Chiapas.

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2012/01/21/sismo-de-62-na-escala-de-richter-ao-largo-do-mexico


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2012 às 19:36)

Sismo *7.8* no México







Até o meu sensor conseguiu registar o sismo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2012 às 19:48)

fablept disse:


> Sismo *7.8* no México
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foi violento.


----------



## Profetaa (26 Mar 2012 às 00:16)

Sismo no Chile esta noite, magnitude 7.2º .
Vamos ver novos desenvolvimentos...
Em 2010 um sismo de 8.8 provocou mais de 700 mortos no Chile


----------



## Cenomaniano (26 Mar 2012 às 19:44)

A actividade está a ficar interessante.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Abr 2012 às 10:45)

Sismo em Sumatra de 8.7

Alerta de Tsunami lançado 


Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 	8.7 Mw
Date-Time 	

    11 Apr 2012 08:38:38 UTC
    11 Apr 2012 14:38:38 near epicenter
    11 Apr 2012 08:38:38 standard time in your timezone

Location 	2.348N 93.072E
Depth 	33 km
Distances 	

    431 km (268 miles) SW (216 degrees) of Banda Aceh, Sumatra, Indonesia
    962 km (598 miles) W (265 degrees) of KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia

Location Uncertainty 	Horizontal: 14.0 km; Vertical 2.8 km
Parameters 	Nph = 243; Dmin = 514.3 km; Rmss = 1.67 seconds; Gp = 36°
M-type = Mw; Version = 8
Event ID 	US c000905e 

FONTE: USGS Earthquake Hazards Program

______________________________________________

Sismo de 8.7 abala Indonésia

Um sismo de 8.7 na escala de Richter foi registado esta manhã na Indonésia, de acordo com o Instituto Geofísico do país.

Segundo o Instituto Geofísico do país, o terramoto ocorreu no mar, a uma profundidade de 33 quilómetros, a 495 km de distância de Banda Aceh, na ilha de Sumatra, Indonésia, uma das zonas mais devastadas pelo tsunami de 2004.

O sismo foi sentido ainda em Singapura, Tailândia e sul da Índia.

O abalo foi sentido às 8.38h (hora local).

Foi emitido alerta de tsunami e, segundo a agência «Reuters», a onda gigante já foi avistada. 28 países estão em alerta, adianta a TVI 24.

Em dezembro de 2004, um sismo de magnitude 9.1 espoletou um tsunami no oceano índico que matou 230 mil pessoas, cerca 170 mil só em Aceh, lembra o Washington Post.



(em atualização)

SAPO


----------



## xes (11 Abr 2012 às 10:53)

Sera que vai haver tsunami? A profundidade foi um pouco elevada.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Abr 2012 às 10:56)

xes disse:


> Sera que vai haver tsunami? A profundidade foi um pouco elevada.



Muito mas muito provavelmente sim. 
Profundidade elevada? foi a 33km's

É a profundidade ideal....


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2012 às 10:59)

O movimento foi na horizontal não tem nada a ver com o de 2004 que foi um choque de placas e levantou uma enorme massa de agua, de qualquer forma seria quase impossível um sismo destes não provocar um tsunami mas numa escala inferior a 2004


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2012 às 11:05)

A intensidade tem sido revista e é neste momento de 8,5 a magnitude inicial foi de 8,9 mas como disse tem sido revista e é agora de 8,5/8,6


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2012 às 11:23)

*Sismo na Indonésia*


> No dia 11 de Abril de 2012, pelas 08:38 UTC ocorreu a Oeste da ilha de Samatra, Indonésia, um sismo de magnitude 8.7
> 
> De acordo com as informações do Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico (PTWC), é expectável que seja gerado um tsunami à escala do Oceano Índico, não tendo o mesmo ainda sido confirmado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy (11 Abr 2012 às 12:08)

Foi registada nova réplica de 8.2 segundo a CNN

Tenho um irmão a viver em Singapura, que relatou que agora sabe o que é sentir um terramoto!!


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2012 às 12:12)

Happy disse:


> Foi registada nova réplica de 8.2 segundo a CNN



Sim, foi esta há 25 minutos atrás:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc00090da.php

Lista de sismos:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## Happy (11 Abr 2012 às 12:26)

Autoridades confirmam Tsunami.



> Autoridades confirmam tsunami no Índico
> 
> As autoridades confirmaram a existência de um tsunami após o sismo de 8,6 registado hoje no Oceano Índico, a cerca de 500 quilómetros da costa Oeste de Samatra, na província de Aceh. Alertas de tsunami estão a ser emitidos em vários países da região.



http://noticias.sapo.pt/internacional/artigo/autoridades-confirmam-tsunami-no_3286.html


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Abr 2012 às 12:32)

Continuo a achar muito estranho não se falar em vítimas, já se passaram umas boas horas desde o sismo e já ocorreu um segundo significativo e tudo continua aparentemente "normal", só se fala do tsunami que ainda não passou do alerta pelo que percebi.


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2012 às 12:51)

Os sismos ainda foram a alguma distância de Terra, cerca de 400km no 1º, e 600km na forte réplica.
Parece que no 1º houve um tsunami, mas pequeno, devido ao tipo de movimento/mecanismo focal que já referiram atrás.

Não sei interpretar isso, se alguém souber, é aqui que estão esses dados do 1º sismo:
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eqinthenews/2012/usc000905e/neic_c000905e_wmt.php


----------



## Vince (11 Abr 2012 às 14:54)

Alertas de tsunamis entretanto já foram cancelados. Ocorreu um tsunami significativo registado em muitos locais, mas aparentemente não destrutivo.
O último relatório do PTWC, que indica também a altura máxima que registaram em variados locais. O maior registo foi de 1,06 metros em Meulaboh.



> 000
> WEIO21 PHEB 111318
> TSUIOX
> 
> ...


http://ptwc.weather.gov/


----------



## fablept (11 Abr 2012 às 15:08)

Por azar a luz faltou na minha zona logo após começar a registar o sismo de 8.6..mas ainda registei qualquer coisa:
http://auriolws.info/plot/index2.htm

Previam ondas de 3metros, mas só registaram ondas de 80cm em Aceh..

Jornais Indonésios
http://www.onlinenewspapers.com/indonesi.htm


----------



## fablept (12 Abr 2012 às 00:46)

Sismo Mw 7.0 no Mexico


----------



## Cenomaniano (20 Mai 2012 às 09:11)




----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2012 às 12:28)

*Sismo abala Itália e mata pelo menos quatro pessoas*

A região à volta de Bolonha, em Itália, foi atingida por um dos mais fortes sismos de sempre no Norte do país. O tremor de terra de magnitude 6.0 agitou a regiões logo pela manhã deste domingo, lançando o pânico nas ruas com pessoas a correrem, serviços de emergência e jornalistas num cenário caótico.
O sismo teve lugar entre Modena e Mantova, cerca de 35 quilómetros do Nordeste de Bolonha com um epicentro de profundidade de 5 quilómetros.
Vários edifícios antigos desta região sofreram graves danos: telhados colapsaram, torres de igreja ficaram em pedaços e muitos tijolos de fachadas ficaram caídos pelas ruas.

Vídeos no YouTube


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2012 às 15:26)

Cerca de 60 sismos de magnitude Mag > 2 até agora, houve uns precursores antes do sismo principal


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Mai 2012 às 01:53)

*2012-05-22 00:00:33 (Mw 5.8) BULGARIA 42.7 23.0*

Certamente Grandes danos, talvez mais grave que o de há dois dias em Itália.

NFORME PRELIMINAR DEL TEMBLOR Magnitud: 	*5.8 Mw*
Tiempo de Origen (Hora UTC) 	

    22 May 2012 00:00:33 UTC
    Hora Local en la Zona del Epicentro: 22 May 2012 03:00:33
    Hora local en tu región: 22 May 2012 00:00:33

Coordenadas: 	42.683N 23.017E
Profundidad: 	9 km
Ciudades Cercanas al Epicentro: 	

*23 km (14 miles) W (274 degrees) of SOFIA, Bulgaria*
    116 km (72 miles) SE (128 degrees) of Nis, Yugoslavia
    148 km (92 miles) ENE (59 degrees) of SKOPJE, F.Y.R. of Macedonia

Error en la Localización 	Horizontal: 11.0 km; Vertical 4.0 km
Código de Identificación del Evento: 	US b0009uyx


Fonte:
Más información sobre este temblor y otros terremotos está disponible en:
Página de Información sobre el Evento

USGS Programa de Riesgo Sísmico

National Earthquake Information Center
U.S. Geological Survey
http://neic.usgs.gov/


----------



## Agreste (22 Mai 2012 às 11:46)

«Os dados do Centro Sismológico do Instituto Geofísico (BAS) indicam que o terremoto teve uma magnitude de 5,8 na escala Richter e ocorreu a uma profundidade de 10 km. O epicentro situou-se a 10 km a oeste-sudoeste da cidade de Pernik, próximo de  Batanovtsi. Às 3.20 horas, uma réplica de 3,1 e às 4,30 seguiu-se uma 2ª réplica com menos de 4 na escala de Richter. 

Foram ainda assim mais de 30 as réplicas nas últimas 10 horas, tendo em conta apenas aquelas com uma magnitude superior a 2 graus prevendo-se que continuem nos próximos dias ou semanas mas em declínio de intensidade.

Os dados indicam que a intensidade do sismo em Pernik atingiu o grau 8 e em Sofia o grau 7 na escala MSK 64 - Medvedev-Sponheuer-Karnik que é semelhante à de Mercalli modificada.

As áreas de Radomir e Pernik não tinham sofrido qualquer abalo nos últimos 100 anos (um recorde para a falha de Pernik). O terremoto foi sentido também em Sofia (capital do país), Plovdiv, Kazanlak, Kardjali, Pazardjik, Stara Zagora, no norte da Bulgária e nos países vizinhos, na cidade sérvia de Nis e na Macedónia.»

Se tiverem paciência para ver os 4 min do video da tv búlgara...

http://bnt.bg/bg/news/view/76576/rudarci_sled_zemetresenieto


----------



## PDias (25 Mai 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

sismos no Mar da Noruega.
http://www.lagranepoca.com/24416-terremoto-63-grados-remece-mar-noruega-groenlandia


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2012 às 08:57)

Novo sismo na Itália M5.8 ou 6.0 confirmado na BBC. Epicentro perto de Bolonha e Milão ou seja na mesma região de há uma semana atrás.


----------



## PDias (29 Mai 2012 às 10:51)

irpsit disse:


> Novo sismo na Itália M5.8 ou 6.0 confirmado na BBC. Epicentro perto de Bolonha e Milão ou seja na mesma região de há uma semana atrás.



Bom dia,

http://www.emsc.eu/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=270116

e já com mais 10 réplicas mais fracas de 3 a 4,7.

aqui em directo: http://video.sky.it/news/diretta

Até logo!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2012 às 11:14)

*Itália: Sismo faz nove mortos*

A terra voltou a tremer em Itália esta terça-feira. Um sismo de magnitude 5.8 foi sentido a 40 quilómetros de Bologna e a 60 quilómetros de Parma. A imprensa italiana e as agências internacionais falam em nove mortos, além de vários feridos. Este é, pelo menos, o último balanço.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-J3_aqZ5WU"]Nuove scosse in Emilia: 9 morti nel modenese - Ed. straord. Tgr Emilia Romagna      - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/canale-tv.php


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2012 às 12:51)

Já existem dez mortos http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Internacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=50571


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2012 às 14:22)

Os sismos de maior magnitude ocorreram entre 2 a 10km de profundidade 

Em comparação ontem houve um sismo de 6.7 na Argentina a 588km de profundidade que não provocou danos..


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Mai 2012 às 14:45)

O número de mortos não pára de aumentar em Itália, já vão em 15 as vítimas mortais da sequência do violento terramoto desta manhã.


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2012 às 19:21)

588km?

Como é possível, um sismo no manto?

Sabendo que o manto é líquido como é possível uma profundidade destas?

Não percebo, pensava que a profundidade máxima de um sismo fosse à volta de 50km em zonas de subducção. Se calhar estou muito errado.





fablept disse:


> Os sismos de maior magnitude ocorreram entre 2 a 10km de profundidade
> 
> Em comparação ontem houve um sismo de 6.7 na Argentina a 588km de profundidade que não provocou danos..


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2012 às 20:58)

irpsit disse:


> 588km?
> Como é possível, um sismo no manto?
> Sabendo que o manto é líquido como é possível uma profundidade destas?
> Não percebo, pensava que a profundidade máxima de um sismo fosse à volta de 50km em zonas de subducção. Se calhar estou muito errado.



Já uma vez tinha referido aqui esses sismos de grande profundidade numa outra ocasião. Nós temos até uma zona bastante próxima de nós, no Mediterrâneo/sul de Espanha, que produz esses sismos raros volta e meia, entre os 630/640km de profundidade, do qual não se sabe muita coisa.

- http://www.proteccioncivil-andaluci...fornetal-SeismicsourcesIberiaAfricanplate.pdf (página 10)
- http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.165.7658&rep=rep1&type=pdf
- http://www.gps.caltech.edu/uploads/File/People/kanamori/HKpepi76.pdf


----------



## fablept (29 Mai 2012 às 21:07)

irpsit disse:


> 588km?
> 
> Como é possível, um sismo no manto?
> 
> ...



Sismos a grande profundidade (>300km) até que são relativamente comuns. 
Tens aqui algumas infos sobre este tipo de sismos:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_focus_earthquake
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wadati-Benioff_zone


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Mai 2012 às 11:41)

irpsit disse:


> 588km?
> 
> Como é possível, um sismo no manto?
> 
> ...




De facto, há alguma confusão! O manto não é líquido. Admite-se que a única camada líquida é o núcleo externo, que se situa entre os 2900 km e os 5100 km de profundidade. É nesta zona que se verifica um forte abrandamento das ondas sísmicas P e a "extinção" das ondas S.
Sismos profundos acontecem essencialmente em zonas de subducção, em que a fronteira litosfera/astenosfera é mais profunda (esta fronteira ainda gera muita discussão).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jun 2012 às 21:54)

*Sismo de 5.0 em Itália*

EARTHQUAKE on 03/06/2012 at 19:20 (UTC)
NORTHERN ITALY 10 km W Poggio rusco 

MAGNITUDE: mb 5.0 

Latitude = 44.95 N
Longitude = 11.00 E
Origin Time = 19:20:44.5 (UTC)
Depth = 10 Km

Fonte: EMSC
O Site EMSC está em baixo com o volume anormal de visitantes. A informação que coloquei do EMSC foi enviada por e-mail.

A RAI avança sismo de 5.1. http://www.rainews24.rai.it/it/news.php?newsid=165897


----------



## Teles (8 Jun 2012 às 08:42)

Region	SOUTHERN PERU
Magnitude	Mw 6.1
Date time	2012-06-07 16:03:20.0 UTC
Location	15.88 S ; 72.55 W
Depth	114 km
Distances	644 km SE Lima (pop 7,737,002 ; local time 11:03:20.0 2012-06-07)
123 km NW Arequipa (pop 841,130 ; local time 11:03:20.0 2012-06-07)
12 km NE Corrales (pop 19,767 ; local time 11:03:20.0 2012-06-07)


----------



## Teles (8 Jun 2012 às 08:42)

Region	WESTERN TURKEY
Magnitude	Mw 5.1
Date time	2012-06-07 20:54:26.0 UTC
Location	40.85 N ; 27.92 E
Depth	14 km
Distances	95 km W Istanbul (pop 9,792,428 ; local time 23:54:26.3 2012-06-07)
37 km SE Tekirdag (pop 122,287 ; local time 23:54:26.3 2012-06-07)
14 km S Marmaraereglisi (pop 10,956 ; local time 23:54:26.3 2012-06-07)


----------



## Cenomaniano (4 Jul 2012 às 12:29)




----------



## Cenomaniano (9 Jul 2012 às 15:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2012 às 01:42)

Um terremoto de magnitude 6.5 e profundidade de 22 km ocorreu hoje nas Ilhas Salomão. Não houve alertas de tsunami e até o momento foram relatados poucos danos. 






Um terremoto de magnitude 6.4 e profundidade de 22 km ocorreu na Indonésia durante a madrugada. Não houve alertas de tsunami. Os danos relatados foram poucos, mas uma pessoa morreu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2012 às 13:47)

Dois fortes terremotos entre Irã, Armênia e Azerbaijão ocorreram a cerca de 30 minutos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2012 às 13:57)

Primeiro terremoto de magnitude 6.2 e profundidade de 9 km.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2012 às 14:04)

Segundo terremoto de magnitude 6.3 e profundidade de 9 km.


----------



## fablept (11 Ago 2012 às 16:48)

Registo da onda P dos dois sismos no meu sensor:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2012 às 17:22)

A mídia iraniana confirma entre 40 e 50 mortos e mais de 400 feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Ago 2012 às 22:25)

O número de mortos já chega a 180 e o de feridos a 1300.


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2012 às 22:24)

Enxame sísmico a Sudeste da California (EUA), sendo os mais relevantes de 5.4 e 5.3

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/quakes_all.php


----------



## iceworld (27 Ago 2012 às 09:46)

EL SALVADOR
Alerta de «tsunami» na América Central após sismo de 7.4


http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=349286


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2012 às 14:27)

> *Alerta de tsunami após sismo de 7.9 nas Filipinas Indonésia, Japão, Palau. Guam Taiwan e Papua Nova Guiné também estão sob alerta.*
> 
> Um sismo de 7.9 na escala de Richter atingiu as Filipinas nesta sexta-feira, tendo sido emitido um alerta de tsunami para a região, segundo o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS) e o Centro de Alerta de Tsunami do Pacífico (PTWC).
> 
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacion...nesia-tremor-de-terra-tvi24/1371590-4073.html


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2012 às 16:15)

O Japão mantém alerta amarelo de tsunami:

http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/indexe.html

Segundo PTWC gerou-se um tsunami, mas que deverá apenas ter impacto nas zonas costeiras mais próximas do epicentro.

Depois de alguns meses sem sismos de >7, nas últimas duas semanas já é o terceiro sismo com magnitude superior a 7.

Edit: O Japão, acabou de cancelar os alertas de tsunami.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2012 às 16:17)

Havia postado no tópico errado.

Terremoto de magnitude 7.6 na Costa Rica.
Alerta de tsunami para: COSTA RICA, PANAMA, NICARAGUA, EL SALVADOR, HONDURAS, MEXICO, COLOMBIA, ECUADOR, GUATEMALA, PERU.


----------



## fablept (5 Set 2012 às 16:37)

Ainda estou a receber as ondas LR desse sismo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Set 2012 às 17:34)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU06nlWPYWo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Set 2012 às 15:14)

*Terremoto de 4,9 graus Richter atinge novamente o sudoeste da China*

Um terremoto de 4,9 graus na escala Richter sacudiu nesta terça-feira a província de Yunnan, no sudoeste da China, apenas quatro dias depois de outro sismo ter causado pelo menos 81 mortes na região.

 Segundo informou hoje o Centro de Controle de Terremotos da China, o tremor foi detectado às 11h21 (0h21 de Brasília) e seu hipocentro esteve a uma profundidade de dez quilômetros.

 Até o momento se desconhece se o movimento de terra deixou vítimas ou danos materiais.

 Na sexta-feira passada, um terremoto de 5,7 graus na zona limítrofe entre Yunnan e a província de Guizhou deixou pelo menos 81 mortos e mais de 800 feridos.

 Mais de 20 mil casas foram destruídas e foi necessário evacuar mais de 100 mil pessoas, em um desastre natural que deixou danos superiores aos 3,5 bilhões de iuanes (mais de R$ 1 bilhão).

 Os trabalhos de resgate e assistência foram prejudicados pelas fortes chuvas, que na noite passada causaram inundações que obrigaram a evacuação de outras milhares de pessoas, segundo a agência oficial de notícias chinesa "Xinhua". EFE




Fonte:http://noticias.terra.com.br/noticias/0,,OI6144607-EI188,00-Terremoto+de+graus+Richter+atinge+novamente+o+sudoeste+da+China.html


----------



## fablept (30 Set 2012 às 18:37)

Sismo Mw 7.2 na Colombia

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=287209






Vê-se perfeitamente a chegada da onda P ao meu sensor..


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2012 às 23:46)

Aqui na Islândia desde há uma semana para cá temos tido uma falha no norte  do país, que têm registado muitos sismos de magnitude 3, continuadamente sem parar. O maior sismo há uns dias foi de magnitude 5.6

Esta zona têm sismos de magnitude 7 a cada 50 anos., portanto estamos à espera do próximo. O último na zona foi em 1976 mas não foi na mesma falha. Portanto, a protecção civil e cientistas islandeses acham agora que existe probabilidade considerável de um sismo violento pode estar para ocorrer em breve na zona. A população já está alertada e preparada. Historicamente a Islândia está habituada a estes eventos.

Ninguém sabe é quanto irá ocorrer, mas o mais provável é toda a tensão acumulada mais tarde ou mais cedo ser libertada num "big one", à volta de M7.

Nota: a zona onde está concentrada a actividade é quase só tectónica, praticamente sem vulcanismo. É uma transform zone, uma falha de movimento lateral. Portanto para já só se espera mais actividade tectónica.


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2012 às 09:40)

Sismo de 7.7 na Costa do Pacífico do Canadá.

Está em vigor um alerta de tsunami. No Havai reportaram ondas de 60 cm na 3ª vaga.


----------



## Carlos Dias (7 Nov 2012 às 16:58)

Magnitude 7.5 - OFFSHORE GUATEMALA


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2012 às 09:03)

*M7.3 - 245km SE of Kamaishi, Japan *






Preferred Location Parameters
Parameter Value Uncertainty 
*Magnitude 7.3* Mwp Not Specified 
Location 37.889°N, 144.090°E ± 13.9 km 
Depth 36.1 km ± 7.0 km 
Number of Stations Used 421 
Number of Phases Used 421 
Minimum Distance 465.3 km (4.18°) 
Travel Time Residual 0.94 sec 
Azimuthal Gap 31° 
Review Status REVIEWED 
Event ID usc000e5n4 

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usc000e5n4#summary



> *Alerta de tsunami no Japão *
> 
> Um forte terramoto foi sentido hoje no Japão, de acordo com a agência de notícias Associated Press.
> 
> ...




Ler mais: http://expresso.sapo.pt/alerta-de-tsunami-no-japao=f772159#ixzz2EM4pEOBG


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2012 às 10:04)

As autoridades do Japão mantem o alerta de tsunami para algumas zonas do Japão:
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Dez 2012 às 17:24)

Magnitude	Mw 7.1
Region	BANDA SEA
Date time	2012-12-10 16:53:09.0 UTC
Location	6.64 S ; 129.85 E
Depth	155 km
Distances	1167 km E Makasar (pop 1,321,717 ; local time 00:53:09.9 2012-12-11)
377 km SE Ambon (pop 355,596 ; local time 01:53:09.9 2012-12-11)
339 km W Tual (pop 39,502 ; local time 01:53:09.9 2012-12-11)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Dez 2012 às 00:25)

Ao longo dos últimos dias tenho vindo a reparar e a acompanhar uma crise sísmica que está a ocorrer no interior sul de Espanha, mais concretamente na zona de interceção da falha do Guadalquivir com a cordilheira Bética. 
E sinceramente começo a ficar intrigado (se não um pouco preocupado) com a sismicidade que está a ocorrer sob a a localidade Torreperogil...


Noticia sobre o assunto:

*Pequenos sismos assustam cidade espanhola de Torreperogil*

 O Instituto Geográfico Nacional espanhol registou um total de catorze novos terremotos na zona de Torreperogil (Jaen) desde a meia-noite, tendo o de maior intensidade atingido a magnitude 3.3 na escala de Richter.

Apesar de em princípio não terem sido registados danos pessoais nem materiais, a Câmara de Torreperogil anunciou através do Twitter que o colégio de La Misericórdia vai permanecer fechado até ser examinado por técnicos, devido às gretas que podem ter sido originadas pelos sismos que se têm repetido nos últimos dias.

Depois do sismo de maior intensidade, 3,3 às 6.34 horas locais (5.34 em Portugal continental), foram registados outros seis com magnitudes entre 1,7 e 2,7 entre Sabiote e Torreperogil, localidades que distam cerca de sete quilómetros entre elas.

Desde domingo até às 7.33 horas locais desta segunda-feira foram registados na província de Jaen 39 sismos.

Segundo explicou o diretor da Rede Sísmica do Instituto Geográfico Nacional, Emilio Carreño, a origem destes movimentos sísmicos pode ser a pressão dos sedimentos sobre a crosta terrestre que produz pequenas fraturas.

Carreño afirmou que, apesar de a Andaluzia ser uma região de "máxima perigosidade sísmica" na península, Jaen não o é especialmente e nos lugares onde se concentram os sismos -- entre os municípios de Sabiote e Torreperogil - "há pouca sismicidade registada".

A grande quantidade de pequenos sismos sentidos nas últimas semanas fez com que perante a inquietação dos habitantes a Câmara de Torreperogil pedisse à Rede Sísmica Nacional um relatório e que se tenha deslocado na semana passada para o município uma unidade móvel daquele organismo.

A Câmara assegura que se encontra em permanente contacto com o Instituto Geográfico Nacional que publicou uma série de recomendações para que os habitantes saibam como atuar quando ocorre um sismo.

O sismo de maior magnitude registado este ano na província de Jaen ocorreu a 31 de janeiro em Quezada, localidade situada a pouco mais de 30 quilómetros de Torreperogil, atingiu 4,4 na escala de Richter e foi sentido em Jaen, Granada e Córdoba.
Fonte: JN http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2951692&page=-1 

Esquema de enquadramento:



Fonte: http://www.ign.es/ign/layout/sismo.do#


----------

